# coyote traps



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

I bought a half dozen vic. 3 and I boiled them in lye and thay have been outside for a week now. They are almost rust covered and ready for dye and wax. I was wondering though is could I go through all this and just store them in the barn in a seperate room till next year and they be ready to go. The season is almost gone and the ground is froze than its wet, and I have looked for a week trying to find dry dirt. I think my snares are the best way to end the season.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Just keep em away from gas, oil, other animals, and anything that smells unnatural and you will be fine. I store mine in plastic totes.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

kwas- I take it your barn doesn't have dirt floors?

Do like ND mentioned & get something with a lid to store them in.

Smitty


----------

